# TAD question...



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Iwas just thinking about this TAD thing. I'm terrified of it for so many reasons. So far my eyes are mostly the same. My right eye started protruding then about a week later looked fine. Then my left eye started to look funny, then a few days later was fine again (I should also say other people noticed it too). Weird! About 2 years ago I started catching every illness that came down the pipe. I had each of these diseases within about 3 weeks of each other. First was a regular cold, then a terrible stomach flu which lasted almost a week. Then a sinus infection, pink eye, strep throat, and finally a bacterial infection in my throat. Then few days into the Tetracycline (sp) I noticed my vision in my right eye was blurry, like I had a scum over it. It eventually got so bad I couldn't see any definition out of it at all and the left one started in too. I was sent to an Ophthalmologist and he said my immune system was so amped up from all the infections I had that it started attacking my eyes. The clear membrane around it was filled with fluid. I was treated with steroid drops and given a contact lens so I could see ( went from 20/15 to 20/200). After about 3 days it started to get better and eventually was fine. The reason for all this rambling is, could it be possible that is what started my Graves, or maybe my Graves was doing all that? Doctors said it was because my infant grandson lived with me and he was bringing home all these nasty diseases. Before that I maybe had a cold every 3 or 4 years. Now I seem to catch a couple every year. I'm actually just getting over one I caught at Christmas that had me in bed for a couple of days with a high fever.


----------

